# Century Comp or Immortal Pro



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in the market for a CF bike and Im looking a Century Pro or Immortal Pro. I'm 5'5 and 
considering the 50cm or 52. 
Any input would be great. Just new to the forum, thanks.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

It would depend upon your ride focus really. The Century frame is described as a plush or all purpose geometry while the Immortal frame is described as a race geometry. 

If you are looking for more riding in the hoods or relaxed riding, I think the Century would be the better choice. Me, I have the Immortal Pro and it is a great ride that I have raced in a number of triathlons and rode in several organizaed century and shorter events. The Immortal is, in my opinion, definitely a racing frame as it demands attention and responds very quickly to inputs. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Wayne. This really helps me decide. I finally decided the Century, I will post pictures here when the bikes arrive.


----------



## tykid72 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Wayne...how do you like the Immortal? I'm thinking of getting one. I currently have a Cervelo P2C for triathlons but I want a road bike as well for group rides. Any suggestions would be appreciated 
-Tyler


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

tykid72,

I like my Immortal Pro very much as a race bike and also for hills and long century distance rides. I changed the wheels, saddle and pedals from those the bike came with, and shortened the stem to fit myself better, but I love the Ultegra and FSA gear that that remain on the bike. The frame in yellow is gorgeous, and has received a lot of compliments when I rode it in the Gran Fondo Miami and a few other rides. 

The price for the Immortal is almost a steal, a new Ultegra gruppo costs more than the Immortal Pro and a new frame is less than $500. That is a big advantage for a bike in a race or other event where a wreck is always a possibility. I was asked why I chose my Immortal in one race and I pointed out the other riders Cervelo frame and asked what it would cost to replace. The reply was in the thousands of dollars, more than a new Immortal Pro costs out of the box. My answer back reflected that information, which made him and a few others think a bit differently.

Overall, the Immortal Pro is a lightweight go fast, no nonsense bike, capable of far more than my old 50 year old legs can produce, at a price that still makes me smile as I clip in at the start of a big ride. I keep it maintained fairly well, and it is utterly silent with no creaks or clicks to disturb the pace line. I would buy another Immortal Pro without a question if something bad happened to my current ride.


----------



## tykid72 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm planning on getting one once I get my tax return for this year  I haven't decided on the ultegra or dura ace versions but I figure either way, you can't go wrong. Thanks again


----------

